# Devices for elevated sleeping



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

This sort of goes along with my previous post on elevating the head of the bed--My internet search has turned up products such as RestRight Blocks, MedSlant Pillow, Prop Up Pillow, BedBlox, Wedge Pillow.... Has anyone tried any of these products? Any recommendations?







Thanks,DMB


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I've been looking for one of these devices too. Sleeping elevated has seemed to help with those middle of the night, flying out of bed, reflux coming up kind of moments.Currently I have stacked up 5 pillows plus the one to prop my bad foot on and the one between my knees. There are way too many pillows in this bed. My husband says he can no longer find me due to the pillows!Paige


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

I decided to buy the BedBlox because they look like they'll go under my bed wheels. I tried the propping thing and it was Ok, but I prefer to sleep with my back flat. The cinder blocks are ok, but way to heavy to move easily. Try www.bedblox.com and www.restright.com and www.medslant.com and www.propuppillow.com Maybe there is something at one of them you'll like. Good luck


----------



## librooks (Aug 12, 2002)

This is a reply to Paige's post about "middle of the night, flying out of bed, reflux coming up" moments... This is exactly what I go through! It's the scariest feeling. It usually happens early in the night, just as I'm going to sleep or haven't been asleep for long. I jump out of bed and my heart is racing and I feel nauseous because fluid is creeping into my throat. It's never acidic though, so I never thought it was GERD. Why is it not acidic? It's much better if I don't drink anything for several hours before bed, but that doesn't always matter.


----------

